# 5 year Cadet medals



## Chief03

I went back to cadets tonite, and this new sergeant who I knew, and my RSM both said there was a new medal coming out.  It was for five year service in cadets.  If its true let me know or tell me if you've heard of it.

Peace
Chief03


----------



## Spartan

on the army side it was approved, suppose to be applications coming out this yr. 

IMHO a waste of monies but who am I to decide how precious dollars are used. 
who doesn't agree that instead of sending x number of cadets to camp more or having all units meet the required trg (not anything beyond), issuing a medal is a _great idea_ :


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Yes it is true, it was approved last year and it should be coming out this year. I also think it is a waste, it's just a way so a cwo can get a medal before they leave.


----------



## Excolis

so true.


----------



## THEARMYGUY

I will always agree that more funds for the system would be great.  It would be nice to see more trg provided and aids needed given from the CF.  However it may be a good idea to have a service medal.  Perhaps there are more requirements than just service.  I will look into it here in the EOA(Eastern Ontario Area).  Good luck too all this year at the LHQ.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Inch

Anyone ever heard of a Canadian Decoration? Yeah, same thing, except it takes 12 years of undetected crime to get it.


----------



## THEARMYGUY

LOL Inch!

Was at my LHQ today and I did hear some inklings about a cadet service medal.  I can't help thinking that this would be a retention tool though.  It begs the question why 5 years and not 6 or 7?  I guess if you can keep someone for 5 years and you give them a medal, perhaps they will stay for more.  Just my thoughts.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## MikeM

Just a waste of money in my opinion, I got 3 while a cadet. Medals are nice to have but the money can be better spent, such as the aforementioned post about sending more kids to camp.


----------



## Oli

....  well I have a few ideas here for medals in the Cadet Corps

        being hurt on a field exercise ie. being whacked in the face by a tree branch

        bringing in 3 new recruits ( with gold leaf and bar etc. for more recruits or length of retention)

        Camps attended


        Oli (GGHG) 
        Mainz Germany


----------



## Simpleton

Is cost for these medals really a deterrant? How much money do you think the issue would cost? Maybe $10 each? I don't believe the argument of cost should enter into the picture. What should be discussed is the concept itself.


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick

That a good idea everyone likes a medals. Is this new medal going to be for air and sea cadets?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

So far it has only been approved for Army cadets. When I heard about it last year I thought that it was basically a retention medal. I also thought maybe it was a medal that was based on the C.D. I will try and find out the criteria tonight- I hope it is more than just 5 years in cadets because then it will be given out like candy.


----------



## Spartan

Sgt.Fitzpatrick said:
			
		

> That a good idea everyone likes a medals. Is this new medal going to be for air and sea cadets?


medals are suppose to mean something, something that is earned - NOT handed out like candy or a guarantee issue.
And why would the air cadets have it? We have our profiency level badges upto Level 5,
after that we don't have levels or years- we're usually a part of the sr's nco-s in a sqn. And once you get WO2/WO1 you can't wear them anyways.

AND we have our perfect attendance pins. 

What more "pretty things" do we want on our uniforms? 
We have more than we should already.


----------



## THEARMYGUY

I can see your point about the "pretty things" as you call them.  I think this medal would provide those cadets who might otherwise not have previously been able to obtain one a shot at something tangible.  If the criteria is only service, then I think it's weak sauce if you know what I mean.  I'm hoping that there is something more to it.  I was not aware that WO1 and WO2 were not allowed dress medals.  Strange what you can find out on the WWW.  As I stated before I think this may be headed toward retention of personnel rather than something pretty for 5 year "veterans"  to just get handed.  No news yet on Air or Sea.  Hope to hear something from my LHQ soon.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Chief03

Alright,  well I think the medal should atleast have more to it than five years.  Like 5 years plus completion of all 3 cadet courses, because you could have a bunch of cadets that have been in for five years and don't even deserve one medal.  I have a bunch of cadets like that and one of em is a Sergeant.  So yea maybe it should be for something different.

Peace
Chief03 :threat:


----------



## Spartan

The Army Guy said:
			
		

> I can see your point about the "pretty things" as you call them. I think this medal would provide those cadets who might otherwise not have previously been able to obtain one a shot at something tangible. If the criteria is only service, then I think it's weak sauce if you know what I mean. I'm hoping that there is something more to it. I was not aware that WO1 and WO2 were not allowed dress medals. Strange what you can find out on the WWW. As I stated before I think this may be headed toward retention of personnel rather than something pretty for 5 year "veterans" to just get handed. No news yet on Air or Sea. Hope to hear something from my LHQ soon.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> The Army Guy


WO2/WO1s can wear medals, I was referring to our profiency levels. Sorry for the miscommunication.

But in terms of pretty things, the air cadet uniform is getting cluttered. We have Junior Courses (Intro to Specialty) and Sr Courses (Advanced Speciality) and even basic octagons, all which we can wear, 
not how alot of people across canada thought it should be implemented that if you take a course that has a followup course (eg Aircrew --> Survival Instructor, PERT --> Athletic Instructor etc) the badge gets replaced by the follow up course (if it didn't have an advance course, it could stay)

How it is implemented as of right now, ALL the courses that you take, can be worn all at once. 
So in theory you could have 3 rows ( 3, 3,1) of octagons 
plus your first aid badge, rank on both arms, rifle and fitness octagons, level profiency badges if under the rank of WO2, plus band level if you have it, and you get the picture of a much badged uniform.
add the medals that we can get - Lord Strathcona, Legion Excellence Medal, the AFA Leadership (SLC), the ANAVETS medal (top cadet on more senior courses)

and you begin to see where I'm coming from.


----------



## Hozanah

WOO! YEAH! lets get a medal for doing crap all and thinking we're mr/ms bigshot!

there should in my opinion be no cadets service medal, however im not god and there is anyways, i agree with an earlier post, its just a way for the RSM to get a/nother medal before he/she ages out, i think its also just an incentive to stay in
"ooo, lets stay in so we get a nice shiny medal"


HoZaNaH out.


----------



## THEARMYGUY

Well here's what I can tell you.  Spoke to my CO on the weekend and he informed me that as far as he knows the service medal is for 5 years cadet service and thats it.  The cadet applies with the CO's approval of course and that's it.  This is not written in stone or anything.  It's just what I have understood so far.  If anymore comes to light I will let you all know.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Michael OLeary

Symchyshyn said:
			
		

> IMHO a waste of monies   .......





			
				GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I also think it is a waste, .......





			
				hopefully airborne soon said:
			
		

> so true.





			
				MikeM said:
			
		

> Just a waste of money in my opinion, .......





			
				Symchyshyn said:
			
		

> medals are suppose to mean something, something that is earned - NOT handed out like candy or a guarantee issue.





			
				The Army Guy said:
			
		

> If the criteria is only service, then I think it's weak sauce if you know what I mean.





			
				Chief03 said:
			
		

> ....... you could have a bunch of cadets that have been in for five years and don't even deserve one medal.





			
				Hozanah said:
			
		

> WOO! YEAH! lets get a medal for doing crap all and thinking we're mr/ms bigshot!



Did you people miss Inch's comment?



			
				Inch said:
			
		

> Anyone ever heard of a Canadian Decoration? Yeah, same thing, except it takes 12 years of undetected crime to get it.



Perhaps I should assume you have an equally poor regard for the long service medals worn by the soldiers of the Regular and Reserve Force today. You should review the history of service medals issued to recognize periods of service:

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/mainmenu/group11

Many threads in this forum, started by Cadets, have denigrated the Cadet movement for being "less Army" than they may once have been. Soldiers receive awards recognizing long service. Since Cadets can serve only between the ages of 12 and 18, wouldn't a 5-year service medal recognize nearly the maximum a youth could contribute?

What, exactly, is wrong with adopting a traditional honour of recognition for service that *soldiers* have received for over a centrury?


----------



## Spartan

I think that there is really a distinction between serving your country for 12 years of your life and being a cadet. I know there are really switched on cadets who really do work to improve their community and pass on their knowledge to their followers and in that case yes, they are exemplifying what cadets does best, but I also do know that there are cadets who just stick around because it's something to do, or all their friends are there. 

5   years in serving your unit? Hmmm, it just doesn't fly with me as a retention idea because receiving a medal WILL NOT change peoples perspective on things - they don't want to be a part of their unit for x reasons then it is those x reasons you have to look at, and not receiving a pretty medal   with no more guidelines than just showing up for 5 yrs. Senior cadets will not be swayed by a medal, they will be swayed by their unit staff and what they accomplish with the cadets below.
And really, once you've been in for 5 yrs, you're usually a more senior rank - certainly a more senior cadet and that entales more responsibility and authority in influencing how a unit is ran.


----------



## Oli

...  I think the problem here is that on the one hand you want to issue medals, but on the other hand the cadets have very limited access to weapons, survival training and being pushed to the absolute limit. Medals are a very military thing. 

By issuing medals you only further the feeling of helplessness that a lot of cadets feel.



Oli (GGHG)
Mainz Germany


----------



## Michael OLeary

Rather than mourning what cadets used to be, why cannot those in and interested in the movement focus on what Cadets is meant to be? The subject has certainly been examined and debated on these boards to the point where any thread that returns to it should be locked immediately to prevent the repetitious waste of bandwidth.

Why, exactly, does a new young Cadet, who never saw a service rifle in Cadet hands, or never attended a Reserve training exercise, learn to whine and moan about "the good old days"? It's because that is all they hear and read about from their more senior Cadets. If the senior Cadets with their rank and supervisory roles aren't promoting the value of the program, then who is supporting the current program as it is mandated to exist? If is such a poor program, then why do so many of these dissatisfied children remain within it? From what I have seen and read on these Forums alone, it seems that the most vocal members of the Cadet movement (both cadets and CIC) are the ones who cannot understand why Canada will not contravene international agreements on the training of child soldiers and let 14 year olds fire service rifles?

It's well past time to take that particular dead horse, bury it, let the piper play the lament, and march back to barracks. It is certainly time to stop seeing nearly every thread in this forum circle around to the same complaints that today isn't like yesterday.


----------



## sgt_mandal

I agree.

But about the medal, I think it would be a good thing. Even if, like you say, it would be awarded to the senior cadets, the new recruits and more junior ranking cadets will see the medal and maybe say to themselves "Wow, I would like to earn that one day". I know teh first time I saw a cadet wearing medals, I wanted to earn one. Maybe there are others who think this way, maybe it's just me. But if there are others who think that way, i think it would be a good thing to help keep cadets in the system.


----------



## Inch

Michael, I couldn't agree more.

Personally, I like the idea of a service medal, a lot of organizations do it for their people so why not cadets that have stuck with the system for 5 years? It's a symbol of your dedication to something. In the military we get medals, other companies give out certificates.  I fail to see how you guys could be upset about being awarded a medal for good conduct and 5 years in the cadet system, it's a symbol of your achievement. So be proud of your achievement and put it up on your "Me" wall with the rest of your life's achievements.

Cheers


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

I respect the military long service decoration but with this cadet medal I think it should have some other criterias along with it. I'm sure there is some other criteria like there is with the Legion Medal of Excellence. If there is than I would probably be fine with it. But really I do not think that it's necessary as we already have the Legion Medal of Excellence for almost the exact same thing except the only requires 3 years.


----------



## primer

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I respect the military long service decoration but with this cadet medal I think it should have some other criteria along with it. I'm sure there is some other criteria like there is with the Legion Medal of Excellence. If there is than I would probably be fine with it. But really I do not think that it's necessary as we already have the Legion Medal of Excellence for almost the exact same thing except the only requires 3 years.



I have asked about this new cadet long service medal and there is hardly any information on it. What are the criteria for it. Is it 5 years of dedicated ARMY Cadet service and a Bar for every year after 5....Only one Cadet can receive the Royal Canadian Legion Cadet Medal of Excellence per Unit. After 5 years you as an Army cadet can receive

This is no way the same as the   Royal Canadian Legion Cadet Medal of Excellence. I have read this form 142 St. Andrew's College Highland Cadet Corps web sight. The criteria is as follows

 http://kilby.sac.on.ca/ActivitiesClubs/cadets/Misc/LegMedEx.html


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

I guess it isn't the same. I was thinking that the criteria for the LSM would be pratically the same as the Legion medal except for the number of years required for the LSM. Maybe there should be the same kind of cap on the number issued to each corp as there is with the Legion Medal of Excellence.


----------



## Jarnhamar

> Why, exactly, does a new young Cadet, who never saw a service rifle in Cadet hands, or never attended a Reserve training exercise, learn to whine and moan about "the good old days"?



I think this is a really good point. If theres one thing I ever noticed about cadets when speaking with them or hearing their conversations it's hearing about how things used to be or the "good old days".  I don't even hear reg force soldiers with 20+ years in talk about the old days as much as I hear cadets drone on and on about it. I'm not sure what cadets used to do, I'm not how accurate the stories of the old days passed on and on are but like it was mentioned- shouldn't cadets be consintrating on the future of their program instead of complaining about a past they couldn't possibly have been a part of?


----------



## THEARMYGUY

OK.   Here I go.  I'm going to reverse my position because of the comments previously listed in this thread and I'm going to take whatever ribbing comes my way.  I have thought about the 5 year Cadet Service Medal and I believe that it IS a good idea.  If it's for retention then great.  Every cadet unit I have worked with needs to keep up their numbers.  If it's a way to keep kids interested in the programme, great.  If it is just to reward those who have stuck with it even though they thought about leaving but made another choice to stay then great.  I can only see this as a positive as you can see highlighted above.  I do hope that the cadets feel the same way and give what they can to the medal.  Others will look to those who receive it first as long serving dedicated people who they want to be like.  It sounds like a good idea to me.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## sgtatarms2004

Ok everyone!!   just to inform you all as to the"   medal " i'am a " regional Liaison Officer " with the Army Cadet League Of Canada ( Ontario Division ) and from what i understand the idea of the medal was that of one of our league Member's and Not DND!!! i spent from 1973 to 1978 as a cadet before retireing as a cadet Lt. i also spent time as a CI for two years as well and i can understand the concern's you all have with just handing out a medal such as this to just any one that has spent only 5 years with the corps.
i do like the idea's that you all have and will bring them up at our next league meeting to our Members and see what all pertains to it. As you are all aware of the corps numbers have droped quite a bit in the last few years aspecially in the rule area's so from what i have been able to figure out at the meeting's that one of our Members thought it might be a good idea to have a medal for the cadet's that had spen't 5 years in the corps and it was brought to the table at the Cadet HQ. now the one problem being that we have Cadets joining and then after a year or so they end up quitting being it not likeing to " take orders " or for what ever reason they just end up QUITTING. Myself as a past Cadet Officer i wish they would of had something like that when i was in Cadets!! seeing first hand how much one of my corps that i take care of has droped in numbers i think it's a good idea. and the idea of a bar for every year there after is also a good one.   but keep in mind that you would only receave 3 or 4 bar's after receaveing the medal before retireing from the corps!   in my opinion i think it should be like the duke of Edinburgh's awards or the ANAVETS ( CLI ) Cadet medal of merit? were the cadets would have to compete in certain course's of compation's before they reach their 5th year as a cadet to receave such a medal. And cadets that Have one year and up to 4 years as Cadet should Receave a pin for ever year they remain in the corps up to their 5th year before they receave their medal and bars and maybe we would have stronger numbers in our corps and more Cadets takeing a stronger interist in diferent aspects of their Cadet Corps as well? But thats just my opinion? as to all the money that goes in to the purchesing of the medal's from what i understand they are paid for from the ARMY CADET LEAGUE. and DND was to over look the design of the medal's and how many go to each corps to be handed out by the co's and their staff members to the cadets.
again i will bring your concern's up to our president and Army League members at our next meeting this october in orillia and keep you informed as to any info on the 5 year medal and as to a waste of money on such medal's i myself don't think it is a wast of our money!!   if it will build up our cadet corps be it Air,Army or Sea Cadet corps and if it is for the Cadet's it's money well spent i would think don't You?
also as to the air cadets not receaveing such a medal i will talk to the Air Cadet League Members at our next AGM " Anual General Meeting " In April 2005 and find out if they will be getting one such as our's and let you know what they will be doing as to a medal?
And as to cadet camp's,rifle training and transportation DND only get's a certain amount of money from the Government to allow for such thing's. in the past few years since the cadet training camp in ipperwash closed the Government has made dermatic cuts into cadet funding i spoke with the CO of blackdown at CFB Borden at our last AGM and was informed by him that what money he receaves from the Government has to be used up at the end of that training year and be acounted for! before he can aply for more money for the next training year. and even then he is working with a limited amount of money say for instence he was to ask for say $750,000 dollars and had only spent $700,000 that year in training, transportation and material and then he ask's the government the following year for the same amount because he didn't spend the whole $750.000 he would get $50,000 less the following year from the Government the less he spends is the more the Government takes Away From the Cadet's and the Cadet Program's and thats sad cause they are our Future officer's and inlisted men and women when i was a Cadet we used 22 caliber rifle's and 7.62 FNC1A1's 
and now most if not all the range's have been shut permanently and the Cadets now Have to use bb gun's or pellet gun's now come on!!! thats like sending our troop's over seas with wooden gun's to fight and saying BANG BANG Your dead!!! when the enemy is useing real AMMO and real gun's.
Now don't get me wrong! the Cadet movement isn't for enlistment into the Canadian Armed Forces ( reg forces ) or reseves even though many members of the Armed Forces consists of former Cadet's all i'am saying is that thouse Cadets that want to make the millatary their life? as a cadet how are they suppose to enjoy all that the Cadet movement has to offer if the Govenment won't put the money into the Cadet's and the Cadet movement. So if you would like to see more money spent on Cadet training and Transportation then it's up to everyone of us to lobby the Government and politition's to put more money back into the Cadet Programs so every Cadet can enjoy all the aspect's of the Cadet Programs.      
i will post a reply as to the medal's and the info pertaining to them on here ASAP Thank you!!


----------



## NavyGrunt

Now I dont have to worry about a cadet who joins the force putting that medal on their military uniforms do I? If it only goes on cadet uniforms big whoop.


----------



## sgtatarms2004

Aaron: are you a Cadet and also member of the CF? i don't have the ansewer to that one! but i would think that because the Cadet movement is a cavillian Org and is sponserd Solely By Fund raising And the Army Cadet League i would think that the Medal is a cavillian Medal Not a Military medal? even though the CF over looks the training, equipment and transportation and some funds for the Cadets. now when a cadet receaves his or her parashute wing's they are allowed to wear them on their CF uniform after graduateing basic training as well as any medal that member receves by the LT Govenor wich is the queen's represenetive before joining the CF they are allowed to wear them as well at least thats what i had been told? how true it is i'am not sure? it's been over 20 years since i was in the Canadian Forces and i would think that the rules and reg's have changed quite a bit since i was last in the Army. the 5 year Medal is for cadet's for their years of service, dedication and training with the cadet movement.
as to wearing it on a CF uniform if you would like i can find out for you and get back to you on it if you would like me too? Or you could just ask your CO and he or she should be able to tell ya as to the do's and don'ts of the Cadet 5 year medal?


----------



## NavyGrunt

I think you are correct Sgt. I was never a cadet....on second thought if they where it on their cf's I dont care either. I was just wondering what the rules were.


----------



## Scott

Interesting. I believe that if you earn medals as a member of the CF and then go into another uniformed service (RCMP, Muni Police, Fire, etc) that you can wear the medals on your dress uniform. Now, I don't know that if you earn a medal as a civvy for fire or police (There are specific medals for both) if you can wear them on your CF uniform. Wouldn't it be the same case with the cadets? I know years ago they used to award cadets the Duke of Edinborough (Sp?) medal, not sure if you could wear that on a CF uniform, I only ever saw one on a cadet.

Anyone with thoughts on this?


----------



## Inch

Scott, it all depends on the organization and what they'll accept for the wearing of awards. To my knowledge, cadet medals cannot be worn on a CF uniform, the only thing that they could wear on their uniform after leaving cadets and going PRes or reg would be jump wings but those are a CF qualification and not a cadet qual so that's why that happens.  The only non-CF medals on the Sequence for wearing of.... poster are the police, fire, etc exemplary service medals, cadet medals are not on there so that would lead me to believe that they cannot be worn, that and I've never seen anyone wearing cadet medals or quals on CF uniforms with the exception of cadet glider and power wings on air CIC officers.

Cheers


----------



## Garbageman

Cadet medals are not in the CF dress regs, therefore it's pretty simple - they cannot be worn on CF dress.  The only thing even close to an exception that I've seen is a cadet who earned the Queen's Jubilee medal as a cadet and then joined the reg force and continued to wear it (since that medal IS in the CF dress regs and is not strictly a "cadet" medal)


----------



## sgt_mandal

Wow, Queen's Jubilee? I wonder what you'd have to do for one of those.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Queen Elizabeth II Golden Jubilee Medal

http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dhh/honours_awards/engraph/honour_awards_e.asp?cat=3&Q_ID=90



> CONTEXT
> 
> The Queen's Golden Jubilee medal commemorates the 50th anniversary of the accession of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth the Second to the throne. This commemorative medal program is now closed. This medal is administered by the Chancellery of Honours at Rideau Hall.
> 
> ELIGIBILITY & CRITERIA
> 
> Canadian Forces members must be recommended by the Chief of Defence Staff to the Government of Canada. Selection is computer generated and distributed proportionally to Regular and Reserve members (including Cadet Instructors, Canadian Rangers and Honorary Positions) by component, rank, Military Occupation and years of service. CANFORGEN 024/02 CDS 017 refers.


----------



## Garbageman

Most CIC were awarded the Queen's Jubilee medal in the same manner as everyone else in the CF; a completely random lottery (love it or hate it).   Now, this doesn't include those who did something exceptional to earn the medal (for the cadet in question, she had an inordinate amount of community service time), as anyone could be nominated by anyone else.   Must have been pretty cool for her to show up at RMC as a first year and already have a medal on her!


----------



## sgtatarms2004

i spoke with our ArmyLeague office in toronto about the 5 year medal's and this is what i was informed that the reason the air and sea cadets haven't received one like ours is that when our office approached them on seeing if they would like to join us and do the same for their cadets they refused they want nothing to do with the medal!!
now as to cadet's joining the CF and wearing it on their uniform this is what i was told from the office
in NO WAY!! are they to be worn on CF greens or any CF uniform they are civilian medal's ONLY!!!
And to be worn on CADET UNIFORM'S ONLY!!!
as to them being handed out to every cadet that has put in 5 years not just any cadet will receave them. and they have to be in cadets for 5 years with no years missed mwo's and cwo's will not receave them nor will any cadet that has all kind's of awards and medal's these are for cadets that may have not 
received any promotion's or the one's that didn't get a chance to go to summer camp's extra!
these are for the cadets that for some reason or some how were over looked but i stress they have to be recommended by some one be it a CI or CIC or support committee member and approved by the CO of that corps!! but like i said the cadet has to be in the corps for 5 years steady!!they can't transfer out to a different corps and then return to their old corps or they will not get one!!
as to the cost of the medal's the Army League Of Canada is paying for all the medal's for every cadet in CANADA that gets one. NOT DND and not the taxpayer's WE ARE!!! THE ARMY LEAGUE OF CANADA
It has taken our League member's 10 years to get this medal up and running so PLEASE if you receave one wear it with pride you've earned it


----------



## Chief03

http://www.armycadetleague.ca/Templates/pdf/ACLM_Policy.PDF

This is all the info, made by the Army Cadet League of Canada, so it will have all the info you need on the medal.


----------



## MikeM

OK!! Thanks for the info, however if you could just use that fancy spell checker before posting, that would be awesome  The medal is just something for the cadets that never got anything and stuck around long enough.


----------



## MikeM

Just to add on to that, no where in that document does it say that those who have medals already cannot receive the ACSM... Infact at the bottom it says where it is worn with other medals


----------



## sgtatarms2004

If you read my post you will find out i said  to the one's that have " ALL KIND'S OF AWARDS AND MEDAL'S!!" now that's what i was told from our office.
As to my spelling " YOU " just tend to your own and let Me! tend to mine OK?


----------



## Garbageman

sgtatarms2004 said:
			
		

> mwo's and cwo's will not receave them nor will any cadet that has all kind's of award's and medal's these are for cadets that may have not
> receaved any promotion's or the one's that didn't get a chance to go to summer camp's excetra!
> 
> they can't transfer out to a diferent corps and then return to their old corps or they will not get one!!


This is not what's written in the policy.   The policy document that was linked from here indicates that a cadet can indeed transfer from corps to corps "...such eligible service may be portable between army cadet corps." - paragraph 8.

Also, there is no indication in the policy that there is any restriction on rank, therefore it would appear that MWOs and CWOs are indeed eligible.

Thanks for the preliminary info though.   Too bad that the Air and Navy Leagues passed up on this one - I think the Air and Sea cadets would have appreciated it as well.


----------



## sgtatarms2004

your wellcome garbageman:   I think what they were saying was that if a cadet changed from an Army cadet corps to say a Sea or Air cadet corps before receiving the medal and then after a year or so decide to return back to their old corps that they wouldn't receave one.


----------



## MikeM

Easy there Sergeant At Arms... I happen to know plenty about the medal and whether or not people with tonnes of awards and medals can receive it. I should know, I've got 3 medals already. Hopefulyl I will get it before I'm "mugged out" in December at our Christmas dinner.


----------



## sgtatarms2004

well then if you seem to know so much about the medal's then i would suggest you contact the ARMY LEAGUE in Toronto,Ont and inform the ARMY LEAGUE as to what all pertains to the medal's and fill them in on the rules and regs of thouse medal's I'm sure they would love to have your input as to thouse rules and regs. i spoke to them personally and that is what i was told. and just in case you were wondering the CO'S have the last say in other words it is up to the CO'S who receave the medal's " not " the Cadet's. 
As well at the time that i placed this post i was not aware that the national league office in Ottawa had placed the rules and regs on the medal's on their web site other wise i would have posted the link to it. so don't   :soldier: the messenger i said i would inform the one's that were wanting to know about what all pertained to the medal's and after speaking to them that's what i was told and just In case you were wondering I'm not a CADET or CF personnel I'm with the ARMY LEAGUE. 
So before you go shooting your mouth OFF if i were you i would pay close attention as to who you are speaking too and treat that person with a little respect!!
i just hope you don't treat your superiors or Cadet's with in your the corps in the same manner.


----------



## Inch

sgtatarms2004 said:
			
		

> So before you go shooting your mouth OFF if i were you i would pay close attention as to who you are speeking too and treat that person with a little respect!!



A little respect? If you're looking for respect, maybe you should try heading back to grammar school and also learn how to use the Spell Check, your grammar and spelling are the worst I've ever seen, for someone that supposedly works for the Army Cadet League I would have expected more. You don't have to proof read your documents there or something? 

A quick lesson from Professor Inch: 
to - I'm going to the store
too - meaning also, ie. I too am going to the store or I am going to the store too
medal's - belonging to the medal, ie, the medal's ribbon
medals - more than one medal
               - same rules apply to rules, regs and Cadets
All sentences begin with a capital letter and I (as in me) is always capitalized
I'm is short for I am, there is no apostrophe in I am, it's called a contraction, eg. I'm = I am, they'll = they will and my personal favourite, you're = you are (it's not "your an idiot", say that in the first person and you'll see what I mean....your an idiot, my an idiot?) 

So before you start jacking up kids about having a little respect, the least you could do is show you're deserving and you're not a complete tool shed when it comes to grammar and spelling.


----------



## 63 Delta

Nice call inch. I cant believe a league rep would come on a internet forum and sort out a cadet. He made a complete fool of him self. I always teach my NCO's its never a good idea to argue with subordinates or peers, because even if you are right, you always end up looking like an idiot.


----------



## Garbageman

Here here Inch 

I can even live with bad spelling and grammar - everyone makes mistakes (perhaps some more than other).   However, you chose to slam someone simply because they asked nicely for you to be a little more coherent in your responses.   I fail to see how the other poster had any lack of respect in their response.   True, they aren't at the League, so they should value your experience and knowledge.   But you could also do the same when considering their current experience at the Corps level.


----------



## sgtatarms2004

Well done Capt  And To All The Cadets As Well On A Job Well Done you all Past The Test! this was a test on cadets and the internet.
To The Cadet In Question I Really Do apologize about The Incident :-[ But i could not let on to anyone as to what i was doing :-X My Job Task Was too come on here And See How Cadets Would React to Sarcasm.
And As To My Spelling That Too Was Done Deliberately To See If Any One Would Realize The Mistakes And Say Something About it Wow You Relay Cut Me To The Quick On That One  That Was A Great Responce ;D You All Get an A+ And To The Capt I Relay Liked The One About " Professor Inch " That Was A Good One  I will have To Use That One In My Lesson Plans I Guess I Had That One Coming To Me .
I am Glad To See That CF Personnel As Well As Cadets Are Using These Internet Forums With Respect To Fellow Cadets And CF Personnel And Looking Out For One an Other On These Public Forums.
I    All Of you On A Job Well Done  There Are A lot Of People That Come On These Public Forums Just To Start An Argument And Try And Get Under Every Ones Skin Thats What They Thrive On And They Get Their Kicks Out Of Doing It.
Now That The Cats Out Of The Bag To Everyone Here Again I Apologize If This Test May Have Offended Any One This Test Was Done As A Lesson Plan On " The Reaction Of Cadets And Public Internet Forums ". 
And Also To " 521 " CWO You Are Totally Correct When A Person Does Something Like That They Relay Do Make A Complete FOOL Out Of Them Self and Its Never A Good Idea To Argue With Anyone Over The Internet. The Best Course OF Action Is To ignore Them And Or Walk Away Even If You Know Your Right! your NCO's Have A Good Teacher Keep Up The Good Work


----------



## Fishbone Jones

So is this another test for the Cadets? Your last post is almost as hard to read as your previous one(s). The use of the smilies and capitalizing almost every word, the lack of punctuation and the run on, disjointed sentence structure make it near impossible to fathom. Just wondering.


----------



## Zoomie

What Are You Talking About?   Isn't This How We All Type On The Internet?  :


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I think if this was _truly_ a test you could have at least shown the courtesy of informing Mr Bobbitt who keeps this site going singlehandedly and clearing it with him.


----------



## MikeM

I don't buy your bullshit test excuse.. you're covering your ass because someone called your bluff.

Work for the ACL? Interesting..
Shooting my mouth of? Since when? You're just taking my posts a little to personally.
I'm not going to argue over an internet forum about some medal for cadets, its silly, so let's just forget it.
And use my user name, don't refer to me as "CADET CWO", or "kid" if you're going to talk to me, do it by username so I know you're actually addressing me, now let's just drop the subject, as I really did not wish to get into this in the first place, have fun doing your little tests.


----------



## NavyGrunt

I belive the good sargeant at arms was being sarcastic in his "test" post. But over and above that he has sent me several PM's and is a good individual. I'm sorry so many of you feel that his lack of grammar is indicative of his intelligence. My grandfather was a retired CWO from the ARMY with a grade 4 education. He couldnt write much more than his name but he was one of the wisest men I've met. The sargeant attempted to provide some info. He comes accross fairly abrasive but he is a good man. 

Just as I know Inch is a good man and I value his opinion. Lets try and keep this topic out of the gutter boys.


----------



## Michael OLeary

No, it wasn't his poor grammar that earned him the reception he received. It was his abrasive attitude and his presumption of deserving immediate respect without having properly introduced himself in the forum or in his profile. When anyone joins this, or any other online forum, all you have is your words. How you present yourself and your opinions is what dictates how you will be welcomed and treated. Each of us brings it upon ourselves.

If sgtatarms wants to make us believe this was a "test" then he has a long way to go to establish his own credibility. If he wanted to see how Cadets are treated in on line forum he would have best done that by keeping his fingers off the keyboad and reading past and current postings from and to the participating cadets.

There are many members of this forum who have established their credentials, and who work hard at maintaining a consistent presentation on line in order to deserve the respect they have garnered as forum posters. And frankly, ten posts from a guy with limited military experience doesn't carry a lot of weight when he's trying to throw his weight around. There's been a lot of very good work done here by Moderators and senior members to maintain the credibility of these forums, and contrary to popular perception about online sites, it's not an open field for anyone to swagger in and automatically be granted whatever rights to respect they claim they deserve.


----------



## NavyGrunt

I agree O'Leary I was just stating that he comes accross as abrasive without meaning to. Im not defending that I'm just saying to keep it in mind. I'll keep my opinion about proving ones self on the internet to myself 

I'm sure the SGT. Will fill us in after a bit.....


----------



## Infanteer

> and after speeking to them that's what i was told and just incase you were woundering i'am not a CADET or CF personel i'am with the ARMY LEAGUE.
> So before you go shooting your mouth OFF if i were you i would pay close attention as to who you are speeking too and treat that person with a little respect!!



Sooo....were you in the JTF-2 before you joined the ARMY LEAGUE (Whatever that is).  Better tone it down a notch, snake-eater.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I am curious how would the the the people running the Cadet League view this test ?


----------



## Michael OLeary

For the record sgtatarms has not represented himself as a Sergeant. Neither his statements nor his profile, nor his appearance in the Cadet League internet site claim that he has any rank at all. Although he has been referred to as "SGT" in some of the posts of this thread, he is not an NCO, given the available evidence.

So unless he comes forth with a specific claim, please do not refer to him as a Sergeant.

Thank you.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Mr Wilson, I look forward to reading your explanations for your actions as well as your attitude and approach. As an official of the Cadet League, I might have expected you to present a better personal example for the Cadets who do participate in the forum. Please try to contain your hostility toward the forum members, we are all guests here enjoying the generosity fo the Site's owner.

Thank you.


----------



## Infanteer

> I spent 8 years with the corps as a cadet when i retired  as a cadet LT, 2 years as a CI so now were talking about 10 years military training through the corp,not to mention a year and a half with the E&K Scottish Regiment witch if you rap it all up makes that 11 1/2 years of military training.



Sooo...only half a year shy of your CD, eh?


----------



## winchable

This is freakin' surreal..


----------



## MikeM

I wasn't offened, just pissed off. 

I don't frequent this cadet forum much anymore anyways... being that I'm in the Reserves, there is more important things to worry about than cadets.
...
11 and a half years of military service eh... I see 1.5 years of actual military service. 

I could say I have 5 years and 6months of military service, but 5 years wouldnt count because of cadets. The 6 months I already have will though. Don't count cadet service as military service, "Mr. Army Cadet League."


----------



## Michael OLeary

Alright sgtatarms, you have a working theory that the schoolyard behaviour of young teens extends to the internet and that it may have an impact on personal interaction with Cadet Corps. Hardly a significant leap in behavioural theory, merely the recognition of the saturation of the internet in the lives of many of our youth. I still fail to understand how your participation in this particular forum thread helps to confirm or refute that hypothesis, or could lead to any recommendation you might make to Corps' COs, other then simply informing them that their cadets interact online as well as in real life outseide the Corps parade area. 

I am, however, curious to know how many other military related forums you have conducted versions of your test in. (No need to name them.)

Perhaps the reasons for falling numerical participation has little to do with adolescent conduct which has not fundamentally changed simply because of the advent of the interent and its forums. Perhaps it has more to do with the ongoing separation of society from an appreciation for military related activities and organizations, and the failure of some organizations to promote themselves effectively to an intelligent youth.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

You better start taking your meds again.  You loco.


----------



## Nobby

*I do believe that sections of this thread are indeed harassment, borderlining on abuse due to the apparent authority position held by a certain member. My suggestion to all, is to let this thread die, before it gets out of hand. We don't need any formal channels being used over a relatively small incident. We all know how the UHRA's would view this.*


----------



## MikeM

Well said piper, although I'm in the system for 2 more months before I'm done, big deal. This is just another something for me to have at my marching-out.

Harassment? You've got to be kidding right?


----------

